# New facebook sucks!!!!



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

what do y'all think about the new Facebook personally i think it's Crap :angry:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It's okay I guess.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

it sucks on my android


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Doesnt bother me.. I kinda like it more...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have facebook.:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Kinda wish I did...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it sucks!! and RH, get one, add me, Ben Setchell, me with a buck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope I can.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why wouldnt you be able to? haha facebook is perfectly safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah right. my mom has it but idk why i can't .


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand why parents some parents would let there kids have loaded guns in there room, but not facebook.. they kind of complement eachother.. if you get stalked.. then you have a shotgun :wink: haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I dont have loaded guns but i do have live ammo about 250 rounds of 22 rounds not alot of damage but it will slow em down enough to pop off another shot... @ [email protected] Bro get one man theres alot of bad on FB but if you have any will power you shouldnt be worried...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

it sucks not having FB. At least I can be on the forums.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, I have a 20 gauge turkey gun in my room  helps me sleep!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a knife does that count? All the guns are in a safe.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have my own gun safe haha.. the funniest gun talk happened in health class the other day with me.. the suicide prevention lady goes "so does anyone have easy access to weapons?" I raise my hand and she said would you give your friend a gun if they ask you? I said.. "no, because then I wouldnt get the gun back because it would be a suicide weapon.." the lady goes.. but you would still care about your friend right.. I said, naw, I just want my gun back.. she kinda just was like.. what is up with this kid... hahaha.. sorry, I had to tell that story.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have all my guns in my room. All 6 of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

How many shotguns, rifles?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I got 4 guns. And hardly use them. I can hit better with my bow then a shotgun.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have my own gun safe haha.. the funniest gun talk happened in health class the other day with me.. the suicide prevention lady goes "so does anyone have easy access to weapons?" I raise my hand and she said would you give your friend a gun if they ask you? I said.. "no, because then I wouldnt get the gun back because it would be a suicide weapon.." the lady goes.. but you would still care about your friend right.. I said, naw, I just want my gun back.. she kinda just was like.. what is up with this kid... hahaha.. sorry, I had to tell that story.


 lol!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

If they would just stop changin it would be alot better right when you get used to it, it changes

dont really like it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How many shotguns, rifles?


I have 2 shotguns, muzzleloader, a .22, a .270, and my pistol.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

2 shotguns 12 ga browning pump and a 20ga browning pump.. Rifles- 280 Sako with a zeiss scope 44 mag marlin lever action... DPMS M-4 with acog and Tac Flashlight.... 1 muzzlloader 50 cal TC... 2 22's 1 10/22 ruger with banana mags and tactical stock and my good squirrel remington bolt action one dont know hte exact model? Oh yheah and atleast a couple thousand rounds for all of them... So yeah if Zombies or China or Russia ever attack lets get it on!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. My house wouldn't be the best place to break into. They'd get a few 45s in the chest.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah. My house wouldn't be the best place to break into. They'd get a few 45s in the chest.


 Oh yeah and its not mine but my mom and dad both have S&W 38 specials and a another 12ga hahah Cant ever be to ready...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. I got my 45 with hollow points and my 870 with home defense rounds right next to my bed.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have all of my guns in my gun cabinet. They are 5 .22's. only bought 1 i won the others at d.u's. I also have a 410, 20 gauge, 12 gauge, .17 hmr, .243, .270, and a muzzeloader.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, and I also have a military diving knife that attaches to your thigh, I dont think if a guy broke in would be to lucky. I have a flashlight that is set up where if he walks in the room, its shining in the doorway, but not though the door, when the guy sees the light, your first instinct would be to wave your weapon at the light, but then Ill be in the other corner in the dark while he sticks out like a sore thumb. I got the idea watching a show about Vietnam where we would put a flash bar up on the other side of a path, when the Kongs pass by, you flash the light so they look and start shooting in the bush, while us USA guys are on the other side. that is the perfect flank


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry, I brought this thread WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy off topic.....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Yeah we went from to FB to guns to vietnam movies and home invasion tactics


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> ^^ Yeah we went from to FB to guns to vietnam movies and home invasion tactics


haha, it all started with me saying if you have guns in your room, then facebook stalkerism should not matter.. hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The thing is, all someone needs to steal you're identity is you're name and address. But hey, I don't have a credit card.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The thing is, all someone needs to steal you're identity is you're name and address. But hey, I don't have a credit card.


facebook has a safe setting, where only approved friends can see your info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Does this include hackers?:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah also if you get random friend requests from chinese people or people from sudan DO NOT accept them... Also dont make your password something simple found out one time someone tried getting onto my account in Boston Mass. Why? i have no clue but FB deactivated my account because of this so its a safe website...


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well on on the subjects of guns in your room I got a .357,a 12ga,a 20ga,3 .22s,a .243,a 7mm mag,a .38 and a muzzle loader.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have my own gun safe haha.. the funniest gun talk happened in health class the other day with me.. the suicide prevention lady goes "so does anyone have easy access to weapons?" I raise my hand and she said would you give your friend a gun if they ask you? I said.. "no, because then I wouldnt get the gun back because it would be a suicide weapon.." the lady goes.. but you would still care about your friend right.. I said, naw, I just want my gun back.. she kinda just was like.. what is up with this kid... hahaha.. sorry, I had to tell that story.


Sounds just like somthin I would say... lol that was great! :cool2:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hahahahahahaha yea i am the same way


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

My gun cabnet isnt in my room, but i do have my bow in my room... Haha!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmorsch (Dec 18, 2010)

I keep my sig p229 9mm right next to my bed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

got my ruger 22 at the foot of my bed


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nerf gun in my room... most dealy wepon that is by my bed is definatly muzzys at 285 FPS, :cool2:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> Nerf gun in my room... most dealy wepon that is by my bed is definatly muzzys at 285 FPS, :cool2:


nerf gun with velcro tips to the eyeball would not feel very good at all :wink:


----------

